# Vignette, Victoria BC



## dpc (Nov 28, 2022)

7D + Tokina 11-16 f/2.8 (IF) DX


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 28, 2022)

Very interesting ground shapes in the foreground.

But nice, how the view is lead to the houses at the sea.


----------



## Click (Nov 28, 2022)

Very nice panoramic view. I like the composition.


----------



## becceric (Nov 29, 2022)

I‘m in the same camp as Maximilian and Click.


----------

